# DCFD - Paramedic/Firefighter



## 18G (Dec 17, 2010)

Washington, DC Fire Department recently posted a job announcement for the position of Paramedic/Firefighter. These positions will NOT be filled from the 2008 list currently being used for the Firefighter/EMT positions. So if interested apply now. 

Job posted: 12/14/2010.

Tour of Duty:   Rotating Shifts

Closing Date:   Friday, September 30, 2011

Salary Range:   $48,731 - $69,998

https://erecruit.dc.gov/psp/erecruit/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_HM_PRE


----------



## EMS49393 (Dec 18, 2010)

Very interested, until the fire fighter part.  I was in the running for BCFD but realized that there is no way in heaven I'll ever pass fire class, and honestly, I wouldn't want ME as a crew member on an engine anyway.

Ah well, back to the privates with me!


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2010)

DCFD EMS: Providing crappy care slowly since 2004...


----------



## 18G (Dec 21, 2010)

EMS49393... If you notice the job title, "Paramedic/Firefighter" which is different than the other job title they hire for, "Firefighter/EMT". They are an "All-hazards Dept". so they want everyone to be cross-trained but your real job will be a Paramedic. 

If hired for this position I wouldn't worry much at all about being stuck on an Engine, Squad, or Truck. I have no desire to be a FF either. Other's have told me that even if you are detailed to a fire truck, someone will be more than happy to switch with you so they can play FF. 

I just applied for BCFD and got notified I am on the eligible list. I am hoping to hear something from them soon about the next step. 

Fairfax, VA is currently hiring Paramedics and giving preference for National Registry Paramedic's.

I agree that if departments would hire people who only want to be Paramedic's it may improve their care delivery. In contrast to hiring people who only want to be FF's and do Medic as a dreaded requirement.


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

18G said:


> EMS49393... If you notice the job title, "Paramedic/Firefighter" which is different than the other job title they hire for, "Firefighter/EMT". They are an "All-hazards Dept". so they want everyone to be cross-trained but your real job will be a Paramedic.
> 
> If hired for this position I wouldn't worry much at all about being stuck on an Engine, Squad, or Truck. I have no desire to be a FF either. Other's have told me that even if you are detailed to a fire truck, someone will be more than happy to switch with you so they can play FF.



Excellent information. I found out this information through another EMS forum but was not told that you could choose preference of MEDIC unit or FIRE.

Thanks!


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2011)

Ever been to DC? ut uh, not for me!

Thanks for posting a job opening though brozif!


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

Fish said:


> Ever been to DC? ut uh, not for me!
> 
> Thanks for posting a job opening though brozif!



I've been there a few times. The areas surrounding the capital buildings are nice, not so much the surrounding neighborhoods. 

http://www.thebattalion.tv/webisodes/dcfd 

A little bit of insight there?


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been to DC twice(as a kid) the tourist spots were way cool, but then...(and this is where you giggle) I got to watching HGTVs House Hunters as an adult and Saw what the cost of living is for such a crummy house and DC, not to mention it looks so run down. Then again, that city is full of history and has always got something going on.


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2011)

Everett said:


> I've been there a few times. The areas surrounding the capital buildings are nice, not so much the surrounding neighborhoods.
> 
> http://www.thebattalion.tv/webisodes/dcfd
> 
> A little bit of insight there?



Cool video, I have never seen that site before


----------



## Everett (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> Cool video, I have never seen that site before



Yeah they have many departments on there from all over the country.

Some international too.

It provides some insight for fire, not much for EMS however.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2011)

Everett said:


> Yeah they have many departments on there from all over the country.
> 
> Some international too.
> 
> It provides some insight for fire, not much for EMS however.



Yeah, I was hoping they would show more on DCFD EMS


----------



## Everett (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> Yeah, I was hoping they would show more on DCFD EMS



Very much the same, unfortunately it shows nothing more than the engine or truck company responding to 'assist EMS' as first responders.

Question, do you need to be a medic prior to the academy or does DC cross train you as FF and medic in the academy?


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2011)

18G said:


> Washington, DC Fire Department recently posted a job announcement for the position of Paramedic/Firefighter. These positions will NOT be filled from the 2008 list currently being used for the Firefighter/EMT positions. So if interested apply now.
> 
> Job posted: 12/14/2010.
> 
> ...



Might be my half retarded side showing through, but I went to the link and could not find the posting


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2011)

Everett said:


> Very much the same, unfortunately it shows nothing more than the engine or truck company responding to 'assist EMS' as first responders.
> 
> Question, do you need to be a medic prior to the academy or does DC cross train you as FF and medic in the academy?



This I do not know for sure, but from everything I have seen in my research it looks like you already need to be a Medic.


----------



## Everett (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> This I do not know for sure, but from everything I have seen in my research it looks like you already need to be a Medic.



Of course, nothing can be easy ... or free, haha.

Well check DC off my list lol.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2011)

Everett said:


> Of course, nothing can be easy ... or free, haha.
> 
> Well check DC off my list lol.



Are you wanting to be a Medic?


----------



## Everett (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> Are you wanting to be a Medic?



Yes, but I'd like to move away and work for a big department.


----------



## MedicBender (Nov 14, 2011)

If you really want to be a medic and practice medicine, there are way better options then DC.


----------



## Everett (Nov 14, 2011)

MedicBender said:


> If you really want to be a medic and practice medicine, there are way better options then DC.



Could you be more specific? (I.e., departments/oppurtunities)

I'd like to be a busy 911 paramedic in a fairly large department.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2011)

MedicBender said:


> If you really want to be a medic and practice medicine, there are way better options then DC.



Agreed


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2011)

Everett said:


> Could you be more specific? (I.e., departments/oppurtunities)
> 
> I'd like to be a busy 911 paramedic in a fairly large department.



What he is saying, is that in the US. DCFD EMS is known as top 10 one of the worst, they rank up there with San Antonio, LA County, LA City, etc....... Large Fire Based EMS system tend to have bad performance.

How big is big in your mind?

There are plenty of large EMS system that are busy, but practice good medicene. Lemme slap ya down with a Few.

Mecklenburg County NC, 30+ Units
Austin-Travis County EMS Tx 30+ units
Williamson County EMS Tx 16+ Units
Montgomery County EMS Tx 15+ Units
Denver Health EMS CO 12+ units
Medstar EMS Tx 40+ Units
Wake County EMS NC 25+ Units

All of these system are large, But non fire based. They all have room for advancement... ie, officer/supervisor postions. And all of these systems are busy. All have participated in studies and have advanced EMS in the US as we know it, all have excellent statistics and patient outcome.


That being said, Miami-Dade Fire Rescue and Pheonix Fire are a few of the good fire based EMS systems


----------



## terrible one (Nov 15, 2011)

Add Seattle FD, they are known for good paramedicine


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2011)

terrible one said:


> Add Seattle FD, they are known for good paramedicine




I wasn't sure how large they are, he said he wanted large and I was just going off the top of my head who i knew was large


----------



## Chief Complaint (Nov 15, 2011)

Having seen the DC EMS system first hand, I can verify that they are somewhat of a joke.  The medics I met were very lazy/poorly trained/unmotivated. 

The DC hospital system stinks as well.


----------



## MedicBender (Nov 15, 2011)

Fairfax is fairly big and has a great system from what I hear. They picked up a couple people out of my medic class.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2011)

MedicBender said:


> Fairfax is fairly big and has a great system from what I hear. They picked up a couple people out of my medic class.



Yeah 46young works for them, I think he said something like 35 ALS units?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Nov 15, 2011)

Fish said:


> Yeah 46young works for them, I think he said something like 35 ALS units?



Yea i think its 35 or 37, something around there.

Fairfax is a great department but its VERY tough to get hired...although i guess we could be saying that about the majority of agencies in the USA!

Once you complete their application process, your name goes into a pool that they pull from when the decide to put a class through recruit school.  Its a very large list.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Yea i think its 35 or 37, something around there.
> 
> Fairfax is a great department but its VERY tough to get hired...although i guess we could be saying that about the majority of agencies in the USA!
> 
> Once you complete their application process, your name goes into a pool that they pull from when the decide to put a class through recruit school.  Its a very large list.



Yeah, good services usually our. We have a 11% pass rate on our testing process and of that we hire maybe 75% of the 11% that passed?


----------



## Everett (Nov 15, 2011)

Fish said:


> What he is saying, is that in the US. DCFD EMS is known as top 10 one of the worst, they rank up there with San Antonio, LA County, LA City, etc....... Large Fire Based EMS system tend to have bad performance.
> 
> How big is big in your mind?
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Great information.

I'd like to go to Miam-Dade however being that NREMT-B or hopefully a few years from now NREMT-P isn't accepted there its kinda crappy for those who don't live or aren't licensed/certified out of FL.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 15, 2011)

Fish said:


> Yeah 46young works for them, I think he said something like 35 ALS units?



37. Wikipedia says 38, but they're counting the fire academy as a station. We have 37 ALS units, 14 of which are PTU's. We have only four BLS ambulances, at the stations with the highest call volume. The square mileage is 395, and we have 1,080,000 residents.

Here's the hiring thread at FH if anyone's interested:

http://www.firehouse.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77487&page=51


----------



## 46Young (Nov 15, 2011)

MedicBender said:


> Fairfax is fairly big and has a great system from what I hear. They picked up a couple people out of my medic class.



You from Ohio? We get a lot of Ohio refugees. 

We're also ramming through a few classes real quick - they're supposed to do some renevations to the fire academy in the near future.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 15, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Yea i think its 35 or 37, something around there.
> 
> Fairfax is a great department but its VERY tough to get hired...although i guess we could be saying that about the majority of agencies in the USA!
> 
> Once you complete their application process, your name goes into a pool that they pull from when the decide to put a class through recruit school.  Its a very large list.



Believe it or not, most of our failures after the entrance exam is the CPAT. That's a good thing, because that test is quite easy compared to what they have you do in the academy, which is easier than what you actually do on the job. If you can't be bothered with training properly for the CPAT, you must not want the job too badly. The polygraph knocks out a lot of people as well.

Nearly every class, someone initially accepts the position, then turns it down a couple of weeks or a couple of days before the academy starts. If you keep in contact with recruitment, and let them know that you can take the job on short notice, you might get lucky.


----------



## MedicBender (Nov 16, 2011)

46Young said:


> You from Ohio? We get a lot of Ohio refugees.
> 
> We're also ramming through a few classes real quick - they're supposed to do some renevations to the fire academy in the near future.



Nope, Maryland. Fairfax came in to our medic class twice to recruit. From talking to medics from other schools there are all over the place trying to recruit.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 16, 2011)

MedicBender said:


> Nope, Maryland. Fairfax came in to our medic class twice to recruit. From talking to medics from other schools there are all over the place trying to recruit.



Makes sense. If the new hire is local, they'll be less likely to quit and move back home.


----------



## Everett (Nov 16, 2011)

How is Baltimore City's reputation for EMS?

Worth a shot after I graduate college?


----------



## MedicBender (Nov 16, 2011)

Everett said:


> How is Baltimore City's reputation for EMS?
> 
> Worth a shot after I graduate college?



Most of Maryland has a terrible reputation for EMS. Everything is fire based with the exception of the eastern shore. If you want to get a ton of experience in a high volume system, those departments are great. But if you want to truly practice medicine, I would look else where. The attitude towards EMS is still fairly poor. There are a couple good services, don't get me wrong, but I think there are far better options out there.


----------



## MedicBender (Nov 16, 2011)

46Young said:


> Makes sense. If the new hire is local, they'll be less likely to quit and move back home.



Understandable. I would have applied if I wasn't so desperate to get off the east coast.


----------



## Everett (Nov 18, 2011)

MedicBender said:


> Most of Maryland has a terrible reputation for EMS. Everything is fire based with the exception of the eastern shore. If you want to get a ton of experience in a high volume system, those departments are great. But if you want to truly practice medicine, I would look else where. The attitude towards EMS is still fairly poor. There are a couple good services, don't get me wrong, but I think there are far better options out there.



Is EMS looked down upon in Baltimore? As being seen as not a real emergency department?


----------

